# Allow Playstation 3 to stream video



## Jae (Mar 6, 2009)

I know there's post out about this issue 
That Directv has it's own propitiatory software and that releasing such
software may cause drowsiness and dizziness. Just wanted to voice my opinion.
Thank you


----------



## critter (Sep 29, 2007)

Amen Brother


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I highly doubt that Sony will ever do the DRM necessary to allow streaming from the D* receivers. They are real tough cookies when it comes to DRM and DMCA type issues. I still don't think Sony has any dvd players that play DivX or XviD besides the PS3. I was actually quite shocked when they allowed playback of that content.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

It's not HD but I get streams from my HR20-700 to my Sony LocationFree to my Sony PSP. Works great, actually, and should work equally well to a PS3.


----------



## flynn337 (Feb 27, 2009)

what format are the recordings that are on the HR2x's "DIRECT2PC" DLNA media server? in other words, what format would the PS3 have to add support for to allow this to work with today's HR2x sw?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I believe the format isn't the issue, it's the copy protection that's involved.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

When I view the files, it says "unsupported format"


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> When I view the files, it says "unsupported format"


Because it doesn't understand the encryption/copy protection, and it's just seeing a bunch of unusable bits.


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

The recordings themselves are either Mpeg2 (sd and OTA HD) or Mpeg 4 (Sat HD) for the video codecs and the audio is in dolby digital all of which the ps3 should already handle. The server in the HR2X's is based on the DLNA spec and should be playable by any device that supports that spec. The one hitch is as mentioned the HR2X's supply encrypted streams using DCTP-IP which pretty much all clients don't currently support. If Sony ever chose to support the encryption it should be able to play the files. I don't expect DirecTV will ever allow unencrypted output.

http://www.dtcp.com/


----------



## PeterB (Jul 25, 2002)

Id love it to come with to the Xbox 360. Then I could have Netflix, Media center AND DirecTV on one box.

Heck, id get a 2nd HR 2X, set it up in the basement to just serve my 360s.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

PeterB said:


> Id love it to come with to the Xbox 360. Then I could have Netflix, Media center AND DirecTV on one box.


There were rumors that the 360 was going to get a DirecTV blade, but it never happened. It seems like whenever DirecTV comes up with some cool new way to watch their content (HDPC-20, Xbox 360) it never ends up happening.


----------



## dbsdave (May 1, 2007)

The ps3 media server should be software of the year if not better. I can stream anything flawlessly over my wireless N network, except directv.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Jae said:


> I know there's post out about this issue
> That Directv has it's own propitiatory software and that releasing such
> software may cause drowsiness and dizziness. Just wanted to voice my opinion.
> Thank you


I'd like to be clear on this point: DIRECTV actually went totally standards based for their streaming. DLNA (based on UPnP, ViiV, and DTCP). They worked to ensure their DLNA servers didn't cause errors on the PS3 (there had been some).

The issue is DIRECTV is basically required to encrypt the stream by the content providers.

The PS3 DLNA client does not yet support the DLNA DRM component, DTCP.

So we can view the playlist on the PS3, we can't play anything until Sony does their part. I hope they will, but don't know anything. (Sony doesn't talk to me.) 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Jeremy W said:


> There were rumors that the 360 was going to get a DirecTV blade, but it never happened. It seems like whenever DirecTV comes up with some cool new way to watch their content (HDPC-20, Xbox 360) it never ends up happening.


Lets see... who is in charge of the Xbox 360? And the software for the HDPC-20? Seems like there might be a common "problem" there... 

Actually if MS just wrote a DLNA/DTCP compliant client, job is done. DIRECTV doesn't need to do a thing. (That's the nice thing about using a standard.) 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> Actually if MS just wrote a DLNA/DTCP compliant client, job is done. DIRECTV doesn't need to do a thing. (That's the nice thing about using a standard.)
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Well, we need to give Bill Gates a call this weekend and tell him to have his guys get on it.:lol: I would buy an XBOX then.


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> Lets see... who is in charge of the Xbox 360? And the software for the HDPC-20? Seems like there might be a common "problem" there...
> 
> Actually if MS just wrote a DLNA/DTCP compliant client, job is done. DIRECTV doesn't need to do a thing. (That's the nice thing about using a standard.)
> 
> ...


Preach it on Brother Tom, M$ can't write things software to a standard, look at Internet Explorer with HTML. Back on topic, Hopefully Sony will get around to write a client that will let us watch content.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

kevinwmsn said:


> Preach it on Brother Tom, M$ can't write things software to a standard


The 360 is exactly like the PS3, it supports UPnP/DLNA but not DTCP. Just like practically every other UPnP client on the market.


----------



## Barmat (Aug 27, 2006)

Good lord I hate DRM. The only people hurt by it are legit users. Pirates will always find a way around DRM.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Barmat said:


> Good lord I hate DRM. The only people hurt by it are legit users. Pirates will always find a way around DRM.


Exactly. DirecTV encrypts the streams, but for what? The shows are already readily available, for free, wherever one cares to look online. But legit users aren't allowed to even view their own recordings if they have more than one monitor on their computer. Makes perfect sense! :nono:


----------



## BHFG (Mar 11, 2009)

The problem and the choice is not DirectTV's. DTCP, or more preceisely in this case DTCP-IP, is required by content providers (studios and media creators). 

DTCP-IP provides link authentication and access between two client devices before allowing media to be shared across an interface using sharing protocols, such as DLNA. If the receiving device does not have the properly signed (and $$$) certificates that says they are legally a DTCP enabled device, then the transmitting client device can't send the stream. Hence you get "unsupported data" errors.

So until game consoles that want to be media streamers decide to spend the money to get DTCP certified, the problem won't go away.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

BHFG said:


> The problem and the choice is not DirectTV's.


The choice to use DTCP is not, of course. But the choice to have software that won't support dual monitors absolutely is.


----------



## cbeckner80 (Apr 19, 2006)

dbsdave said:


> The ps3 media server should be software of the year if not better. I can stream anything flawlessly over my wireless N network, except directv.


Yea, me too. I use it for watching home movies etc. from my computer on TV, while I sue the HR20 for music via media share.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

BHFG said:


> The problem and the choice is not DirectTV's. DTCP, or more preceisely in this case DTCP-IP, is required by content providers (studios and media creators).
> 
> DTCP-IP provides link authentication and access between two client devices before allowing media to be shared across an interface using sharing protocols, such as DLNA. If the receiving device does not have the properly signed (and $$$) certificates that says they are legally a DTCP enabled device, then the transmitting client device can't send the stream. Hence you get "unsupported data" errors.
> 
> So until game consoles that want to be media streamers decide to spend the money to get DTCP certified, the problem won't go away.


Welcome to the forums, BHFG! :welcome_s

And thanks for the extra explanations.


Jeremy W said:


> The choice to use DTCP is not, of course. But the choice to have software that won't support dual monitors absolutely is.


Are you sure? 

Besides, what does that have to do with Playstations? (Don't say DLNA, that isn't the topic.) :backtotop


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> Are you sure?


Sure enough to keep saying it unless I'm proven wrong.


----------



## IcedOmega13 (Mar 3, 2008)

PeterB said:


> Id love it to come with to the Xbox 360. Then I could have Netflix, Media center AND DirecTV on one box.


yes please... oh.. make M$ throw in a capable web browser for the 360 and I may never stand again.


----------



## airedalet (Mar 12, 2009)

Not being that much of a geek, I noticed yesterday that my son's ps3 is reading my two dvr. It sees the name of the program but cannot read the data. All I want is to be able to play the show through the ps3 to the tv in the basement where the ps3 is hooked up. Can I and if so how?


----------



## airedalet (Mar 12, 2009)

Yes, and it seems the answer is no, but since all I wanted to do was play the video versus stream thevideo someplace else I thought the answer might be different.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Welcome to the forums, airedalet! :welcome_s

Currently the PS3 does not support encrypted streaming and the HR2x do not support file copying (for Copy Protection reasons.)

So sadly we have to wait for the PS3 DLNA client to get a decryption module (and key.)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## airedalet (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks, having litigated against DTV on those pirate cards, I thought DTV would be more open minded concerning copy protection issues. I am sure if Sony was willing to pay $$$$ DTV would be willing to play ball.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

airedalet said:


> Thanks, having litigated against DTV on those pirate cards, I thought DTV would be more open minded concerning copy protection issues. I am sure if Sony was willing to pay $$$$ DTV would be willing to play ball.


The studios are likely the ones putting the screws to DIRECTV. Either way, DIRECTV is taking them very seriously.

All Sony has to do is the smaller $$ of putting DTCP in their playstation client.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

airedalet said:


> I am sure if Sony was willing to pay $$$$ DTV would be willing to play ball.


The way I understand it, DirecTV doesn't even have to play ball. All Sony needs to do is pony up the cash for a DTCP license, which isn't something DirecTV deals with, and they're in.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Jeremy W said:


> The way I understand it, DirecTV doesn't even have to play ball. All Sony needs to do is pony up the cash for a DTCP license, which isn't something DirecTV deals with, and they're in.


Taking that one step into deeper confusion: At one point Sony announced a big deal with DTCP for their products. (circa 2001, I think.)

Then they got sued for using DTCP in places they weren't supposed to? (Circa 2007.)

So I don't know if this is caught up in all that, or if Sony is just waiting for more DTCP servers to be out there, or what. And I haven't had time to dig thru the news articles about the suit or the announcements.

And I no longer have Howard Stringer's phone number, now that he's moved up.  (Ok, I never had his number.) 

Cheers,
Tom

Ch


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> And I no longer have Howard Stringer's phone number, now that he's moved up.  (Ok, I never had his number.)


*You* never had his number? Come on now. :lol:


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Jeremy W said:


> *You* never had his number? Come on now. :lol:


I might have known someone who knew someone who did. (Actually, I'm sure I did, my cousin worked for them several years ago.)

And please forgive this humble servant. I couldn't make CES this year. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Spid3y (Sep 8, 2009)

Bump.

So I noticed that the PS3 supports the DTCP-IP now. Why can I still not play Directv on my PS3?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Spid3y said:


> Bump.
> 
> So I noticed that the PS3 supports the DTCP-IP now. Why can I still not play Directv on my PS3?


There may be hope yet! My DVD player just broke and I have been trying to convince myself to replace it with one of the new PS3 models, although I could care less about the game aspect. You just got me another step closer to making that decision.

Also, :welcome_s to dbstalk.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Spid3y said:


> Bump.
> 
> So I noticed that the PS3 supports the DTCP-IP now. Why can I still not play Directv on my PS3?


Directv still has to allow the device access, with the same/similar type of authorization that Directv2PC uses...it will most likely require another firmware update from Sony as well.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> Directv still has to allow the device access, with the same/similar type of authorization that Directv2PC uses


What authorization would that be?


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

It's interesting to see a little step in the right direction. Of course, everything "official" has said this won't be supported, but it sure would be a nice toy.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

MikeW said:


> It's interesting to see a little step in the right direction. Of course, everything "official" has said this won't be supported, but it sure would be a nice toy.


I wouldn't say everything... Who knows what the RVU Alliance will do to the plans. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> I wouldn't say everything... Who knows what the RVU Alliance will do to the plans.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


You know, I'd almost forgotten about that......


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Looking forward to the headline telling me that Sony will join the alliance.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

I use PlayOn (http://www.themediamall.com/playon) to stream Netflix/Hulu/Youtube, etc to my PS3. Maybe a PlayOn plugin could be made to allow PS3 (and Xbox) to get the HR-20 streams somehow?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Jeremy W said:


> What authorization would that be?


I dont know exactly what it is, but without the encryption algorithm and decryption authorization, you'll never be able to view those recordings on anything that isnt authorized. But I think you already knew that......

The best bet would be if Direct worked with Sony on a DLC program for the PS3. They could call it Directv2PS3....

:lol:


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Capmeister said:


> Maybe a PlayOn plugin could be made to allow PS3 (and Xbox) to get the HR-20 streams somehow?


DirecTV2PC won't even work if you have more than one monitor. No way they're going to allow some third-party program to rip, transcode, and stream an unprotected version of the content to other devices.


CCarncross said:


> I dont know exactly what it is, but without the encryption algorithm and decryption authorization, you'll never be able to view those recordings on anything that isnt authorized. But I think you already knew that......


The encryption is DTCP-IP, which supposedly is supported by the PS3.


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

Spid3y said:


> Bump.
> 
> So I noticed that the PS3 supports the DTCP-IP now. Why can I still not play Directv on my PS3?


It does look like DTCP-IP is supported with the latest update. Assuming you have that installed I would have expected it to start working for playing content from a HR-2x receiver.

Have you tried recordings from different channels and different types of channels? Mpeg4 hd, mpeg 2 sd, ota mpeg 2 hd etc.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Jeremy W said:


> DirecTV2PC won't even work if you have more than one monitor. No way they're going to allow some third-party program to rip, transcode, and stream an unprotected version of the content to other devices.
> 
> The encryption is DTCP-IP, which supposedly is supported by the PS3.


Check again, they have had multi-monitor in the Directv2PC app for the last couple of releases, many reports of people now using it.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> Check again, they have had multi-monitor in the Directv2PC app for the last couple of releases, many reports of people now using it.


Thanks for the heads up. I gave up on that program long ago, glad to see they've finally fixed the problem that prevented me from using it.


----------



## hondude (Jan 18, 2009)

Bob Coxner said:


> It's not HD but I get streams from my HR20-700 to my Sony LocationFree to my Sony PSP. Works great, actually, and should work equally well to a PS3.


I have the same setup, but I've been unable to control the HR20 with my PSP because Sony doesn't supply the remote code for the HR20. My basestation is the LF-B10 so I can't create and save a custom remote. Where did you get the remote code to control your HR20 with the PSP via the locationfree basestation?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

hondude said:


> Where did you get the remote code to control your HR20 with the PSP via the locationfree basestation?


That's not even remotely close what he was talking about four months ago...


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

evan_s said:


> It does look like DTCP-IP is supported with the latest update. Assuming you have that installed I would have expected it to start working for playing content from a HR-2x receiver.


You'd be mistaken. While having DTCP-IP support *is* a requirement, so that the PS3 has a method for authorizing protected content, they would still have to have a scheme in place to get an individually-licensed key for each DirecTV account, which is exactly what DirecTV2PC does. That's why even though I have DirecTV2PC on my laptop, I can only watch MY DVR content. If, say, I go to my parents house, or a friend's house, I can't watch their content on my PC. My encryption key is unique to my account, and my receivers, and their content, is connected to my account.

I wouldn't hold your breath waiting for DirecTV to work with Sony (a major competitor in several fields) on licensing for that.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

BattleZone said:


> they would still have to have a scheme in place to get an individually-licensed key for each DirecTV account, which is exactly what DirecTV2PC does.


Nope.


BattleZone said:


> That's why even though I have DirecTV2PC on my laptop, I can only watch MY DVR content. If, say, I go to my parents house, or a friend's house, I can't watch their content on my PC.


That's 100% false.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

BattleZone said:


> You'd be mistaken. While having DTCP-IP support *is* a requirement, so that the PS3 has a method for authorizing protected content, they would still have to have a scheme in place to get an individually-licensed key for each DirecTV account, which is exactly what DirecTV2PC does. That's why even though I have DirecTV2PC on my laptop, I can only watch MY DVR content. If, say, I go to my parents house, or a friend's house, I can't watch their content on my PC. My encryption key is unique to my account, and my receivers, and their content, is connected to my account.
> 
> I wouldn't hold your breath waiting for DirecTV to work with Sony (a major competitor in several fields) on licensing for that.


DIRECTV2PC keys have no linkage to your account. Only to an email address that might, but doesn't have to, be the one on your account. As I've rebuilt computers with Win7, I've gone to my third and fourth email addresses for keys. 

The keys are solely for enabling the DIRECTV2PC DTCP-IP at Cyberlink. DIRECTV/Cyberlink most likely pays a fee for each key that subsequently gets activated.

Unlike for the DVRs. DIRECTV likely already paid for a group of keys for all of them.

Cheers,
Tom


----------

